# Mavic Mp3 program in Florida



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just bought a set of Cosmic Carbone's and was interested in the program. My LBS (a huge bike shop) seemed lost about the program and subsequently stated that Mavic does not run the program in Florida due to insurance regulations. (After me having to call them repeatedly). They say this started in April.

The reason I hesitate to believe them is that I got a great deal on the wheels and suspect they may be used or pre-sold. I assume they sell a lot of these wheels and would be aware of the program.

Thus, is anyone aware if Mavic does not run the program in Florida? Their website does not allow me to contact them directly.


----------



## JCGMTB (Mar 21, 2011)

As per my LBS MP3 is not available in Florida because of "too many fraudulent claims"
I had it for two other Wheel sets in the past and never had to use it. 
MP3 is more of an insurance policy then a warranty and apparently The State of Florida insurance commission had to step in when Mavic tried to deny some claims. 
Just bought a set of Mavic MTB wheels and asked for the MP3 but couldn't do it.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's exactly what they said. We are our own worst enemies.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't know if you guys care as this thread is old. 

But, I just found out that reason Mavic does not offer the MP3 in Florida, is because our stupid Office of Insurance Regulations requires Mavic to have insurance broker license to sell the plan. 

Once again, our OIR screws the very people it's supposed to serve.


----------



## guru59 (Apr 18, 2012)

.....


----------

